
The Dimming of GE’s Bold Digital Dreams - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-dimming-of-ges-bold-digital-dreams-11595044802
======
KKKKkkkk1
Mirror: [http://archive.is/LZyAi](http://archive.is/LZyAi)

------
markus_zhang
Looking forward to reading the book. Wondering what brings GE to the current
point. I always regard it as one of the jewels of the Crown but perhaps I was
wrong.

